# Garnier Fructis Hair Color Recommendations



## Lafawnduh (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm thinking of dying my hair. After reading reviews, I've settled on Garnier Nutrisse hair color.

The shades I'm thinking of are:

51 Medium Ash Brown (Cool Tea)

40 Dark Brown (Dark Chocolate)

30 Soft Black (Sweet Cola)

My natural hair color is a medium brown, kinda ashy. Right now I have some of my natural color showing up, but the bottom is light brown indoors due to an old dye job fading.. outdoors or in certain light it looks somewhat reddish/golden (brassiness?)

I want to cover that up and go darker, like a deep dark brown. What one of the 3 colors up above would you recommend? I don't want a color that will leave obvious redness in my hair or brassiness. Do the above colors do that? I also don't want black hair (it's beautiful but I don't think full-on black would look right on me), but I read a review that said the Soft Black (Sweet Cola) was more of a dark brown rather than a light black. I hope this makes sense.

Any suggestions would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 4, 2006)

51 Medium Ash Brown (Cool Tea) would be the best if you don't want brassiness.

And since you said you had a problem with that, I am asuming that you have pink undertones and this color will flatter you!


----------



## Lafawnduh (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 51 Medium Ash Brown (Cool Tea) would be the best if you don't want brassiness.And since you said you had a problem with that, I am asuming that you have pink undertones and this color will flatter you!

Thank you for the recommendation. I have yellow undertones to my skin, though; skin that tans easily.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 4, 2006)

Medium Ash Brown or Dark Brown. Ash color is suppose to not give you any red undertones.


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2006)

I say soft black, only because I love dark hair. I'm sure the other colors will look just as hot on you though.


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 7, 2006)

Just a note on their color in general...I would maybe go a shade lighter than what you want because their hair color is very rich and comes out darker than what it shows you on the box


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 7, 2006)

I'd say go with 40 Dark Brown (Dark Chocolate) or 30 Soft Black (Sweet Cola). Since you said you have yellow tones in your skin, I think 40 Dark Brown would suit you better. From what I remember, the Soft Black is kind of cool toned. Although cool/ash tones will tone down your brassiness, it might not go very well with your yellow [warm] skin tone.


----------



## Lafawnduh (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help, girls.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd say go with 40 Dark Brown (Dark Chocolate) or 30 Soft Black (Sweet Cola). Since you said you have yellow tones in your skin, I think 40 Dark Brown would suit you better. From what I remember, the Soft Black is kind of cool toned. Although cool/ash tones will tone down your brassiness, it might not go very well with your yellow [warm] skin tone. I totally agree. Soft black or dark brown would work out fantastically!


----------

